# My 2 week old won't let me put her down!



## bobbyrabbit

My baby is 17 days old and basically wants to be held all the time. My husband went back to work after paternity leave yesterday and my mum was over yesterday so today is my first day on my own and it is already such hard work. She is mostly ok in my arms and I am happy holding her but when I need to pee, get dressed, get food etc she just screams when I put her down. She falls asleep on me and screams if I move her to her basket or carrycot.

Does anyone have any advice or tips? How did you cope with this? I tried putting her in a sling but in the time it takes to put the sling on I have to put her down so she is screaming and so she hates the sling when I put her in it!

Help!!


----------



## purapura

Its normal for a baby her age. Just try to be creative. I had to put my boy on a pillow to get dressed, as it's the only way he would give me 1 minut break to get dressed. If u try this, don't leave her alone, as pillow is not safe


----------



## mrs_park

It's normal hun, just try not to expect to much from LO or from yourself. I had days of sitting on the couch while LO dozed on my chest. We invested in a 'woombie' and it was one of the best baby purchases we ever made. But even still, at first he just wanted to be cuddled.

One of the lovely ladies on here once posted this. I actually read it after LO was bigger and outgrew needing to be cuddled all the time, but its so beautifully written, I cried my eyes out when I read it :cloud9: https://www.alternative-mama.com/hold-your-baby/?


----------



## ke29

Best thing to do is just accept it and put your feet up! I recorded loads on tv and watched that when LO was newborn.


----------



## Chocoholic123

Don't worry it will come it's still so early. My LO was exactly the same, you have to put them down sometimes, you've got to pee and things so just find somewhere comfortable, I put him in his bouncy chair or on his play mat and hoped he didn't scream too much. He would only sleep on me all day and if I put him down I'd get 5 mins before he woke up screaming. Finally at 12 wks he is now growing out of this, he still likes being on me but he's happier and more secure, doesn't panic when I put him down. I let him fall asleep on me (still a bad habit I guess!) then put him down on the sofa with cushions to protect him and he naps there for hours!


----------



## bobbyrabbit

Well I guess its good to know this is normal! We have just spent a few hours in bed with her asleep on me and I managed to sleep too which was good.


----------



## whit.

mrs_park said:


> It's normal hun, just try not to expect to much from LO or from yourself. I had days of sitting on the couch while LO dozed on my chest. We invested in a 'woombie' and it was one of the best baby purchases we ever made. But even still, at first he just wanted to be cuddled.
> 
> One of the lovely ladies on here once posted this. I actually read it after LO was bigger and outgrew needing to be cuddled all the time, but its so beautifully written, I cried my eyes out when I read it :cloud9: https://www.alternative-mama.com/hold-your-baby/?

I cried my eyes out!! 

She's sleeping on the couch right next to me, so peacefully. Makes me want to pick her up and snuggle her. Definitely going to be co-sleeping tonight. :cloud9:


----------



## aliss

What kind of sling are you using?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

whit. said:


> mrs_park said:
> 
> 
> It's normal hun, just try not to expect to much from LO or from yourself. I had days of sitting on the couch while LO dozed on my chest. We invested in a 'woombie' and it was one of the best baby purchases we ever made. But even still, at first he just wanted to be cuddled.
> 
> One of the lovely ladies on here once posted this. I actually read it after LO was bigger and outgrew needing to be cuddled all the time, but its so beautifully written, I cried my eyes out when I read it :cloud9: https://www.alternative-mama.com/hold-your-baby/?
> 
> I cried my eyes out!!
> 
> She's sleeping on the couch right next to me, so peacefully. Makes me want to pick her up and snuggle her. Definitely going to be co-sleeping tonight. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Same! :cry:


----------



## HungryHippo

I very much so remember this! It does pass!


----------



## bobbyrabbit

aliss said:


> What kind of sling are you using?

I have a home made moby style stretchy wrap and a baby bjorn. I think she is too small for the baby bjorn. 

I read that thing and it made me cry too! It has been an emotional day though! I don't actually worry about "spoiling" her by holding her etc its more just the fact that it means I can't do anything else! Today all I ate all day til my husband came home at 6.30 was a bowl of porridge and a bounty! It breaks my heart to hear her cry when I put her down as she screams to the point that she sounds like she can't breathe


----------



## purapura

bobbyrabbit said:


> Today all I ate all day til my husband came home at 6.30 was a bowl of porridge and a bounty! It breaks my heart to hear her cry when I put her down as she screams to the point that she sounds like she can't breathe

It will get better, now at almost 8 weeks, I eat a bowl of shredies in the morning and a sandwich at lunch time with a banana and an apple... Lol


----------



## supertabby

It's totally normal, as hard as it is. She's just spent 9 months in a permanent cuddle and suddenly has all this new world to deal with, she'll get more used to being put down as time goes on.

I found the first few weeks so hard, I cried all the time, she cried all the time, but its all normal and it does get better and pretty quickly too, I absolutely promise you.

Here's a few practical things that helped us:

*A cloth sling, because I was bf hubby gave me a rest between feeds when he was home. He put on the sling over his bare chest so Isobel had skin contact and held her that way. She would sometimes nod off in there quickly and other times hubby would put a jacket round him and walk round the block to send her to sleep. He still had his hands free to make us both dinner and eat his. Maybe try the sling again, you may have to walk her around crying for a bit before she settles.

*When she falls asleep hold her for 15 mins to make sure she's sleeping deeply, then slowly move to where you're putting her down. Ease her down slowly still cradling her, and take your time sliding out your hands when she's down. Hold a hand palm down over her chest for a while to settle her (maybe another hand on her head too), ease your hand away slowly and with any luck she'll stay asleep.

*Wear a muslin in your bra for a few hours then slip the muslin under her sheet so the cot/crib etc smells of you.

*Try softer surfaces for daytime naps when you are supervising her, like a baby beanbag or a pillow. Don't leave her unattended though as these can be dangerous if baby rolls her face into them. To be honest I'd say sleep when she sleeps so this is not always going to be the most useful tip!

*Try putting her in a bouncer chair, Isobel enjoyed this awake for a little while, or asleep, from an early age and would sometimes nod off in there by herself. We found out later she had reflux and the semi upright position was much more comfortable for her.

*If she will nod off in the pram leave her in there when you get home (assuming you can get pram inside without folding down).

And remember:

Sleep when she sleeps - maybe an old cliche but its the best baby advice ever

This stage won't last forever and every day gets easier - and more enjoyable!

Do whatever it takes to get you through, I watched tv all night (recorded every sitcom going, I couldn't handle anything serious) while she was cluster feeding. I couldn't have coped sitting in a dark bedroom all night. There's time to set good habits in place but right now do what you need to do.


----------



## supertabby

purapura said:


> bobbyrabbit said:
> 
> 
> Today all I ate all day til my husband came home at 6.30 was a bowl of porridge and a bounty! It breaks my heart to hear her cry when I put her down as she screams to the point that she sounds like she can't breathe
> 
> It will get better, now at almost 8 weeks, I eat a bowl of shredies in the morning and a sandwich at lunch time with a banana and an apple... LolClick to expand...

Hubby used to set up a load of stuff for me each morning on a coffee table next to the end of the sofa where I sat - no cook one handed foods like bananas, cereal bars, biscuits, sausage rolls, etc, and bottles of energy drinks and a big pint of water and cup of tea to start with (plus remote controls, phone and tissues). It wasn't always healthy but it stopped me going hungry.


----------

